# hide and bury your survival gear



## elohem2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anybody have any ideas in hiding there survival gear?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Second post you made on this kid, just P.M me,I'll bore you for hours.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

You need to be more specific there hun. In what way do you mean hide? Hide from everybody? Or hide it from family and friends?
If it's hide it in general you can always say you've taken up camping and hiking to get fit and healthy. If it's something more of a "hide it from TPTB" thing, then you need to buy certain containers made for burying and bury the stuff. Or instead of burying it, use the containers and camouflage it and hang in the trees.
I know that at least 90% of people do NOT look up for shit lol


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't have survival gear.

I have camping gear.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm just the opposite.every thing I own is geared toward survival.


----------



## elohem2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

Im new to this form if communicating, so mentioning the user name would be more direct instead of saying kid or hun.


----------



## elohem2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love well informed people, I hope everyone here is learning and preping 
John Wells on Coast to Coast Am is one
Of my favorites.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

elohem2012 said:


> Im new to this form if communicating, so mentioning the user name would be more direct instead of saying kid or hun.


I like when Genevieve calls me 'hun' 

But seriously, are you planning on 'hiding' it from

wife - bad idea
parents and or siblings - tell them you have taken up camping (and do it)
any one else- why worry about it.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

lol good luck with trying to stop me calling you hun.....hun lmao!

Would you like darlin?

How about sweety?

Or is Baby up your alley?

OOh and theres always Sugar....*snickers*



I'm a very familiar person. I don't care who you are, I'll call you an endearment. Just who I am. I'm also known to walk up and throw an arm over your shoulder if I know you. ( it startles guys at gun shows when I sneak in between them at the tables and call them hun lmao!)


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

elohem2012 said:


> Im new to this form if communicating, so mentioning the user name would be more direct instead of saying kid or hun.


Well, I grew up around Baltimore, so I tend to say, "hon"... is that acceptable?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, you know the old idea about hiding things in plain sight...

Here are a few ideas to get you started:

- get a stand that holds your AR with the tactical mall-ninja-identification light upright, sit a lampshade on the muzzle, and tell your friends it's a snazzy new lamp.

- paint your smoke grenades like Easter eggs, toss them around your yard, and if anyone asks, just tell them you are getting a head-start on your big annual Easter Egg Hunt. 

- get really long silverware drawers installed and tell everyone that your collection of Samurai swords are just really serious steak knives.

- buy a disco ball as a cover story for why you own all of those green lasers; tell people that you are changing careers and becoming a DJ and those are for your raves and light shows.

- if people ask about your armored bug-out vehicle, tell them you are just a big fan of the "Mad Max" movies. This will also explain any strange and angry screaming, as you can say that you are a really big fan of Mel Gibson.

Just a few ideas for you, hope it helps, and good luck!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

elohem2012 said:


> Im new to this form if communicating, so mentioning the user name would be more direct instead of saying kid or hun.


Well sonny, be a bit more specific bout the information yall be lookin fer. We ain't inta readin minds. Let us know EXACTLY what yer lookin fer.

Also: best ta be nice ta the ladies here, were kinda fond of em if ya get my meanin.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Well, you know the old idea about hiding things in plain sight...
> 
> Here are a few ideas to get you started:
> 
> ...


That be some funny chit right there my friend!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> lol good luck with trying to stop me calling you hun.....hun lmao!
> 
> Would you like darlin?
> 
> ...


I kinda like "darlin" myself. Makes me feel all warm an fuzzy. I use thatin quite a bit myself.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

elohem2012 said:


> Im new to this form if communicating, so mentioning the user name would be more direct instead of saying kid or hun.


You're kid or hun until you're somebody in here,give it a few posts.in the mean time you want help or not?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> lol good luck with trying to stop me calling you hun.....hun lmao!
> 
> Would you like darlin?
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to go look for an 'adult' forum to go hear what I LIKE to be called...   :lolsmash:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

as long as they don't call us late for dinner. lol


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> lol good luck with trying to stop me calling you hun.....hun lmao!
> 
> Would you like darlin?
> 
> ...


Darlin works for me! Sugar! 

Yeah, like they said, a little more specific please.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL!!!!

Ok, back on topic:

Where will you be hidin' yer stuff? Your own place, a friend's place, or public land?

What kind of cover is there? Old buildings? trees/shrubs?

Is the ground soft or it is really rocky? (rocks that get dug up get rinsed off in the rain)

Does it flood there - ever?


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> lol good luck with trying to stop me calling you hun.....hun lmao!
> 
> Would you like darlin?
> 
> ...


I kind of like sweety myself


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I think ya'll scared the poor thing off... :dunno:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PrepN4Good said:


> I think ya'll scared the poor thing off... :dunno:


Awww..and I was gonna call him Timmy tampon sugar cheeks mall ninja next.

Meh anyway, all ribbing aside.if you're asking advice, be polite and you'll get the answers you need.be a self entitled whiner, and get everything BUT.Welcome to the internet,nobody knows you, nobody loves you, nobody owes you.the only thing you have of value is information and discourse.put one or the other up front before you EVER mouth off in a forum, and never EVER dis the old members, you'll be eaten alive!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Buuurrpppp!!!! Scuse me!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Magus said:


> Awww..and I was gonna call him Timmy tampon sugar cheeks mall ninja next.
> 
> Meh anyway, all ribbing aside.if you're asking advice, be polite and you'll get the answers you need.be a self entitled whiner, and get everything BUT.Welcome to the internet,nobody knows you, nobody loves you, nobody owes you.the only thing you have of value is information and discourse.put one or the other up front before you EVER mouth off in a forum, and never EVER dis the old members, you'll be eaten alive!


Damn Magus, I wish that just once you would tell someone how you really feel.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I love camping supplies. Camping and hiking keep me healthy. ;-)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

oldvet said:


> Damn Magus, I wish that just once you would tell someone how you really feel.


Dude, I'm being civil.you should see what I do to [email protected] on MY forum!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I think I'm going to go look for an 'adult' forum to go hear what I LIKE to be called...   :lolsmash:


naughty thing you lol

I could say something but I'm not goin there *chuckles*

I have been told I have a filthy mouth during...............

never mind:ignore:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I have been told I have a filthy mouth during...............
> never mind:ignore:


LOL, my DW will say things "during" she would never say otherwise, LOL!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> naughty thing you lol
> 
> I could say something but I'm not goin there *chuckles*
> 
> ...





LincTex said:


> LOL, my DW will say things "during" she would never say otherwise, LOL!


During Canning... Right??


----------



## dave_fuches (Sep 7, 2013)

*How to bury your survival gear*

Need advice on burying survival gear underground? Check out www.howtoburyyourstuff.com or www.survivalcache.com ... you may also find some great advice on this forum; I'm new here but I'm sure there's at least one thread.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is darling or honey or sweetheart or just plain hello a forbidden language now on this forum; I'm confuse ,please help.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

dave_fuches said:


> Need advice on burying survival gear underground? Check out www.howtoburyyourstuff.com or www.survivalcache.com ... you may also find some great advice on this forum; I'm new here but I'm sure there's at least one thread.


Did they include when its buried under 3ft of snow and a foot of frozen ground? Or are we demanding to bug out only if its 75 and sunny?


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I have been caching supplies for over 44 years in Alaska, and have NEVER had an access problem if cached properly. Including 55 gallon drums and 120MM ammo cans.



AfleetAlex said:


> Did they include when its buried under 3ft of snow and a foot of frozen ground? Or are we demanding to bug out only if its 75 and sunny?


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

You've been storing ammo above the frost line, for 40years?


----------

